# White Pelican



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I was at the duck pond yesterday kind of late in the afternoon and made my rounds to check on the birds and look for the last little bunny that is MIA. Much to my surprise, here is a white pelican in the water: 



















It seemed to me that the pelican was not doing well, so I stayed for about half an hour hoping it would come close enough to the shore for me to get it out. The feathers appeared to be totally water soaked, and the bird seemed weak. Finally, it made a huge effort to get airborne and made it and flew off over the houses across Ridge Route. I was very relieved and was thinking, "Boy were you wrong about that one".

Well, this afternoon, I got a call from the county animal control asking me if I could assist an officer at Ridge Route and Muirlands with a pelican that was in the intersection and not doing well .. yep .. had to be the same bird. We got the bird contained, and it was transported to the local permitted sea bird rehab center.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A WHITE Pelican, Terry? Albino? Isn't white very unusual??

As always, your "gut reactions" were right on the money! 

I am just REALLY HAPPY this poor one was caught and is in good hands!!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> A WHITE Pelican, Terry? Albino? Isn't white very unusual??
> 
> As always, your "gut reactions" were right on the money!
> 
> ...


I don't know that they are particularly unusual .. the White Pelican is a North American species of pelican as are the Brown. I've never seen a Brown Pelican at the duck pond, but this was the third white one I've seen there in the 10+ years of being at the pond everyday.

Also had some Cinnamon Teal yesterday, Northern Shovelers, Scaups, and Eurasian Wigeons .. we get the Eurasian every migratory season but rarely see the others at the local pond.

Too bad I only had my phone camera on me and couldn't get any decent pictures.

Terry


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Terry, Glad you helped get this guy with your trained eye to notice that it was not shedding water like he should...... Just wanted to tell ya that we have lots of White Pelicans up here in the High Desert that surprised me of all areas. They Soar a lot up high, & think many folks just think they are Seagulls, handed Binocs. to quite a few people that had lived here for yrs. & never knew they were Pelicans. I see them a large portion of the yr. on the water also at Hesperia Lake, & what is called the Narrows (Lakes) in Apple Valley/Victorville... Severl times while training my Racers we saw them out in the middle of the Desert by Boron, Ca. with No Water at all, just sitting in groups of 20 or more. Strange to me... Hap


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy said:


> Hi Terry, Glad you helped get this guy with your trained eye to notice that it was not shedding water like he should...... Just wanted to tell ya that we have lots of White Pelicans up here in the High Desert that surprised me of all areas. They Soar a lot up high, & think many folks just think they are Seagulls, handed Binocs. to quite a few people that had lived here for yrs. & never knew they were Pelicans. I see them a large portion of the yr. on the water also at Hesperia Lake, & what is called the Narrows (Lakes) in Apple Valley/Victorville... Severl times while training my Racers we saw them out in the middle of the Desert by Boron, Ca. with No Water at all, just sitting in groups of 20 or more. Strange to me... Hap



Hey, Hap!

I was just thinking about where I had seen large numbers of the White Pelicans in a desert area .. exactly where you said .. Boron .. I used to go up 395 to visit my sister in Bridgeport, and I'm sure that is where I saw them.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, how curious...

Pellicans in Boron..!


That is the 'middle of no where' in it's way...


I wonder what they like about being there?



Phil
l v


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Wow I've Never Seen A White Pelican Before. Terry I'm Letting You Know I'm Moving In with You   Boy You get To See Some Really Neat Looking Animals.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow beautiful bird and what a great rescue!!! I knew you had to be right on about how that bird looked, you've got the experience, and from the pic that bird doesn't look right to me either.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I am happy he is getting help. Since I have seen that video on Youtube of the Pelican swallowing that poor pigeon alive and unfortunately have never been able to look at another Pelican the same way, I am just happy that another bird has fallen in the right hands to be helped. 

Cindy


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*White Pelicans Hap*



pdpbison said:


> Wow, how curious...
> 
> Pellicans in Boron..!
> 
> ...


Phil, I moved here 51/2 yrs ago & see them much of the yr. every yr. in the Apple Valley area, but as I said before, out by Boron on Hwy58 just west of 395 is Boron, & have seen them several times just sitting in the middle of the Desert with no water in site. I have no Idea what they are doing as I don't see them feeding, on anything, there, just fish when they are in Apple Valley area Ponds/Lakes where they are eating Trout!!.. Maybe they are Grit-ting?? Just a guess. Whe have them here in Apple Valley now. Lot's of them....


----------

